# Who Wears A Harness + Lifeline?



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

hdavis said:


> That's the theory. OTOH, I've worn rope climbing harnesses, and I didn't die. There's a whole history behind climbing, and not even using those nice web harness setups, either. And since there apparently has been no confirmed case, I'm taking it with a grain of salt. Somebody has a theory that they think needs more research to see if it occurs or not.
> 
> IMO, the article was a literature survey in preparation for getting funding for research.


I heard 100 cases since 1970.


----------



## Jason Laws (Aug 13, 2015)

illbuildit.dd said:


> I recently finished a metal roof with a 10 pitch that had pieces as long as 28 ft. Would have been way more difficult without a harness. No way I'd do that without one. Two story house


I was recently doing a metal roof with 22' panels, by myself, pulling each piece up with a rope, 2 stories....I like my harness.

It is sad to read that some people like to only put them on when they think they will get caught - that is what little children do. If you have even one employee, they need a harness + lifeline - its the law. If they fall without one, you have blood on your hands - your fault, not theirs. These are the people that need to be caught and they are the ones to not work for. Don't trust your safety with people that don't care.

Jason Laws

Plain In Maine
Amity, Maine
plaininmaine.houzz.com


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Jason Laws said:


> I am glad that you use something, but you are going to be in some big pain if you take a fall using a static rope - it has no give to absorb a fall. On another note, I have thought about carrying some ascenders with me so that I can rescue myself. I work alone and OSHA doesn't seem to give any ideas (that I am aware of) on how to help yourself in a fall. I doubt they will work with the fall arrest system that I am using now.



True. If I was risking a fall into open space I'd pull out a dynamic rope. If I'm in the harness I'm usually hanging on the rope, though, thus the big wall harness. I use ascenders as I move around so I'm not usually risking more than a slip or a slide.

If I had employees I would do it differently. I just told a roofing outfit's PM that his guys would need to wear their gear on the one story 4/12 I have for them. He promised they wouldn't grumble, rules is rules.


----------



## Jason Laws (Aug 13, 2015)

Agility said:


> True. If I was risking a fall into open space I'd pull out a dynamic rope. If I'm in the harness I'm usually hanging on the rope, though, thus the big wall harness. I use ascenders as I move around so I'm not usually risking more than a slip or a slide.
> 
> If I had employees I would do it differently. I just told a roofing outfit's PM that his guys would need to wear their gear on the one story 4/12 I have for them. He promised they wouldn't grumble, rules is rules.


I figured you knew what you were doing, just wanted to make sure. Hang in there! 

Jason Laws

Plain In Maine
Amity, Maine
plaininmaine.houzz.com


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Jason Laws said:


> It is sad to read that some people like to only put them on when they think they will get caught - that is what little children do. If you have even one employee, they need a harness + lifeline - its the law. If they fall without one, you have blood on your hands - your fault, not theirs. These are the people that need to be caught and they are the ones to not work for.


I'd prefer Big brother keep their nose out of my life. It's not a matter of being a Child, It's a matter of the Gov't over reaching. 
It's actually the opposite. Too many guys want to be taken care of by the nanny state. 
I guess if you want them to tell you when and what to do, by all means. I don't need or want their involvement in any part of my business.

It's so bad, that if I am working on my own shop by my self I can get written up by oh&s and fined. President of my own business, on my own property. 

Oh, by the way, it's not legal to work alone here at heights either. 

(whats your rescue plan for a fall? You do have a written plan for each and every job right?) If you got caught on a job here alone on the roof you'd have the job shut down. 

In Alberta, FWIW both an employer are EQUALLY responsible to know and adhere to all safety rules and regs. So if an employee doesn't wear a harness and falls, he is as responsible as the employee


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Frankly, roping off is awkward for me. You have to move differently from when you aren't roped off, and if you learned working a roof without ropes, it's somewhat awkward to use ropes - it's a learning curve.


----------



## Jason Laws (Aug 13, 2015)

hdavis said:


> Frankly, roping off is awkward for me. You have to move differently from when you aren't roped off, and if you learned working a roof without ropes, it's somewhat awkward to use ropes - it's a learning curve.


I agree, it is a learning curve. I went almost 12 years without wearing one and I had to get used to it too.

I don't claim to know what Canada requires for fall protection or anything else and I still sleep fine. I am simply saying that here, if the law says to do it a certain way, then do it. If I should have to provide an employee with fall protection, then I will. I should care what happens to my employee, whether the law says to or not. It sounds like in Canada, it is up to each person to comply, which seems fine. Try to wear a harness on a job where no else is and I think you will be looking for a new job - they didn't figure that into the price, etc. 

I don't have to do anything with fall protection - I am exempt from OSHA. But I choose to because it is the safe thing to do. 

I live less than 2 miles through the woods from Canada, and I haven't visited for 12 years....I would wave but you live in the other direction


----------

